# advice for a new union apprentice



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I will be starting my first day very shortly and was wondering what the first few days are like.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Just go to work and do your job. Be respectful to your elders and listen more than you talk. Good luck, you will be fine. I hear 351 has some good work coming up.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Even of you know a lot about electrical don't talk like you are know it all. They hate that. Just listen to your foreman he will take care of you. Also learn as much as you can from the journeymen you will work with.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Pay attention, do what you're told, use common sense... Just try to do your job well. Avoid getting too involved with or taking sides with union extremists or shoppies.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Also what chevyman said :thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You have two ears and one mouth. There is a reason for that. Listen and learn. Ask and learn. But, have fun while you are at it. You only live once. Good luck.


----------



## cbr (Jun 14, 2011)

Make sure you leave your feelings at home its construction people will screw with you I have seen so many kids get all worked up and all it does in encourage the whole crew to mess with you. 

Most importantly do exactly what your JW tells you and you will never get into any problems. Don't just stand around if you have nothing to do, straighten up your work area or ask if anyone needs some material. 


One last thing don't bring any left handed screwdrivers to the jobsite


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't start. LMAO.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

cbr said:


> One last thing don't bring any left handed screwdrivers to the jobsite


What if he is left handed? :whistling2:

Chances are a a new apprentice you will end up doing coffee orders. Write it down until you have everyones coffee memorized. If someone decides to be a  and gives you a $50 bill for a small coffee, pay that separately. (Yes this has happened to me once before.) Leave early enough so you arrive back on site before break starts. 

Most importantly, double check the coffee's they give you. When you are grabbing 20 coffees, donuts, muffins, bagels, breakfast sandwiches, iced caps, bottles of pop, etc., you want to make sure everything is there or someone won't be too happy that you messed his or her order.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ALWAYS carry a pencil, leave the cell phone in the car or on silent, pull your pants up.

Don’t become the butt of jokes (don’t act stupid)


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

brian john said:


> ALWAYS carry a pencil, leave the cell phone in the car or on silent, pull your pants up.
> 
> Don’t become the butt of jokes (don’t act stupid)


 And .... leave the attitude at home, that's for your parents.


----------



## UnitedWeStand (Jun 18, 2011)

Just work hard and learn. If there's any assholes, just ignore them - they're just insecure themselves and that's why they act like that. I, personally excpect an apprentice working with me to treat me with respect and return I will treat him with respect.


----------



## wiremanhelp (Apr 12, 2011)

Remember, you are there to learn. As far as always listening to your JW - sidenote...safety is ultimately your responsibility. If you feel unsafe, respectfully discuss with your jw before putting yourself in danger.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

first week went pretty well. I been doing a lot o bridal ring setups for mc and pulling wire. I even got to work sat


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Murphy said:


> . I even got to work sat



Ahhhh, the euthusim of youth "I get to work Saturday" in lieu of "I have to work Saturday".:thumbsup:


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

brian john said:


> Ahhhh, the euthusim of youth "I get to work Saturday" in lieu of "I have to work Saturday".:thumbsup:


ha trust me I was just relieved I had off today.. I know some guys were asked to work today.. I Would rather have the whole weekend off, especially in the summer.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

glad to hear it is going well


----------

